# Need to vent about our plastisol transfer supplier.



## oneeyedjack (Mar 7, 2007)

Hi,
I really need to rant about a supplier of ours. Not sure if I am allowed to mention the company name to give others a heads up on these guys. 

We ordered some plastisol transfers from these guys on Oct 14, sent the artwork and were emailed back that they were going ahead with the order. So it was finally shipped on Oct 29th and we still have not received the package. We have contacted these guys numerous times and were told the shipper miss sorted and it went to Moncton but was on its way back and was in Montreal. Few days later we are told its in Toronto and yesterday they phoned and said it would be here that day.Yup still no package. 

We just had a couple conversations with these guys and were told they will not and could not do nothing for us. They are putting it all on the courier company. We told them we did not do business we the courier we did it with them after he told us to call the courier and scream at them. Explained to this guy we have a pissed off customer who we are going to pass a discount to and he said that is not his problem.

So anyways we called the courier and they told us there is nothing they can do for us as we do not have an account with them we would have to deal with our supplier. Plus the package was scanned in Winnipeg the night before last but they don't know where the package is right now.

I guess what really pissed me off was our suppliers attitude that it is in no way there problem. He figured they got the product shipped so that was the end of their involvement.I mentioned to him we were giving our customer a discount and could they at least refund us a little something but no bloody way would this guy. At the end of today's last talk I told him after getting no help I was going to say some not so nice stuff about their company on the forums but he didn't seem to care, so here I am.

Sorry for the long rant but at least i feel a little better. So would like to know if i can tell which company i am writing about.

Thanks
Gary


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> They are putting it all on the courier company.


It does sound like it's the courier that is at fault here. The transfer supplier did what they were supposed to do...they really don't have any control over the courier's mixups.

It's like blaming the golf course because it rained on the day you had your tee time. They have everything ready on their end, but through no fault of your own, your fun would be delayed.

Could the transfer supplier dealt with it better, customer service wise? Maybe. 

We're only hearing your side to how these conversations went, so it's hard to say they did something wrong. 

Maybe they could have go above and beyond by reprinting the transfers at a loss and reshipping them, but I wouldn't *expect* that. They probably should have helped you follow up with the courier to track it down.

It's probably best that you are honest with your customer about delays that are out of your control. Hopefully they will be more understanding than you were towards your supplier 



> At the end of today's last talk I told him after getting no help I was going to say some not so nice stuff about their company on the forums but he didn't seem to care, so here I am.


Threatening a supplier that you're going to post negative things about them isn't really conducive to getting an issue resolved. It usually makes people/companies feel defensive and less interested in helping you as a customer, but rather see you as an adversary.

I'm sorry you had a bad experience with a courier, but it is something that happens to almost everyone at some point in time with various couriers (UPS, USPS, FedEX, etc). 

They lose stuff. 

It's definitely frustrating when it happens, but it doesn't help to take out that frustration on others that aren't in control of the situation.


----------



## D&T (Apr 9, 2009)

I will reply and let you know that it is MY company, Dunblane and Turners in Port Elgin, Canada. I will also tell you that I have called the courier and am waiting for a response and it to be resolved. I however told the customer that it is up to them to credit the value and that my staff did their job and that product was FOB Port Elgin. Gary expected that I pay for the product. Of course I can not and I do hope that Canpar does. We will ship any way the customer chooses. In most cases, including this one, the customer chooses the Best (read: cheapest) Way. I am NOT a sponsor of the site although I do think it is a good one. I appreciate Rodney's post but it is not driven to protect his sponsorship. 

The end of the conversation with Gary was a threat to post negative comments on this site unless I were to credit his account. He didn't bluff. I will say that I will continue to pursue this issue with Canpar because after all, it was their fault and he should receive his product. After that, I will not be accepting any orders from Gary or his company.


----------



## oneeyedjack (Mar 7, 2007)

Well sorry Rodney i have to disagree. We chose to deal with them not the courier company. Expecting us to deal with the courier is not right. I am not saying it is their fault something happened to the package, and believe me we were very understanding up til today, but customer service speaking it is terrible. I don't think saying i was going to call them out on a forum is threatening it is basically the only way I have to let other people know about this company. This guy wouldn't even consider any sort of discount. Our customer knows exactly what is happening but once again as he said it is our company he ordered from and he needed them at a certain date so we will be giving him a discount.

We had a an order with theses guys for 300+ transfers a while back and they would not press properly, the edges would not adhere to the shirt at all and I wasted quite a few trying different times and pressure. When i called them they kept wanting to put the blame on me and try this and try that. I told them i have done thousands of plastisol transfers before so i kinda know what I'm doing. Then all of a sudden she remembered that a fan or something on their oven had not been working and it could be their fault. To their credit they did replace them but I wonder if I was new to doing transfers would they have admitted it was there fault.


----------



## oneeyedjack (Mar 7, 2007)

Sorry but that is a total untruth. We never asked you to pay for the product. We told you we were giving our customer a discount and would you be able to to credit us, I know for a fact I asked for $50.

You told my wife she should go scream and yell at the courier as it was out of your hands. She did call them after talking with you and was told there is nothing they could do as we do not have an account with them. 

I didn't even mention your company name so I must have been real threatening with the forums. Trust me when I say we had already decided to never place an order with you again. Also last spring talked with one of the staff there about getting some samples of their different screen printed methods, eg. glitter, glow in the dark etc. and first they forgot all about it then was told they had mailed it but never came then after a few weeks we got it and it was a couple of stock transfers they carry.


----------



## oneeyedjack (Mar 7, 2007)

Andy just FYI we were not given an option for shipping, just told it was going Canpar. You try to make it sound like we picked the cheapest method for shipping.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

I've been in the printing business for years and if delivery is part of the purchase then the printer is responsible for them being delivered on time. Telling a customer to pound sand because the courier messed up is just poor customer service and I wouldn't do business with that company again.


----------



## oneeyedjack (Mar 7, 2007)

Andy just because i know your so concerned, we MIGHT get the package tomorrow. Not bad, 18 days since the day it was shipped, should of been 3. THANKS for all your help.


----------



## brice (Mar 10, 2010)

I thought Canadians were a friendly lot...


----------



## oneeyedjack (Mar 7, 2007)

Well it did take me about 14 days to get unfriendly, that's pretty good.


----------



## HippieGuy (Sep 27, 2009)

We had a an order with theses guys for 300+ transfers a while back and they would not press properly, the edges would not adhere to the shirt at all and I wasted quite a few trying different times and pressure. When i called them they kept wanting to put the blame on me and try this and try that. I told them i have done thousands of plastisol transfers before so i kinda know what I'm doing. Then all of a sudden she remembered that a fan or something on their oven had not been working and it could be their fault. To their credit they did replace them but I wonder if I was new to doing transfers would they have admitted it was there fault.[/quote]

Well, if the first experience was so bad, why go back for seconds?
If my local barber clipped my ear the first haircut, would I go back for the 2nd?


----------



## oneeyedjack (Mar 7, 2007)

We had used them before that order and everything was perfect. Plus when they figured out it was their fault they sent another batch right away. I understand stuff happens. In this recent order it was more the fact they were saying we shipped it now its your problem and there is nothing we will do about it.

Well we got the transfers today, courier driver told me he thought he was gonna get an earful, not his fault. Anyways they pressed great, happy with the product, not happy with the customer service.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

Most good golf courses have a rain check policy.


----------

